# tool trailer got broke into!!!!



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

they cut my locks and cleaned me out 

all my cordless tools
over 25 18v Milwaukee batteries
generator 
cords, hoses
all my nail guns
they even took the radio









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Damn dude, that sucks! 

This is like the 3rd guy who's had that happen and posted about it here just in the last few months.

Was the trailer at the shop, or on a jobsite?




Delta


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Are you the same guy who damn-near lost a hand in a bailer or something like that a couple years back?

Good run of bad luck. :sad:




Delta


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

yes I am

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

jobsite
at the county shop
we are building them a new salt shed

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Did you have insurance? Any markings on the tools?

Check the local pawn shops, Craigslist and eBay.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I have insurance 
not really any markings

pawn shops will only will give info to the cops
everything they take in gets reported and sits for 30 days

I'll be watching Craigslist and ebay

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I keep an alarm in my trailer.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

illbuildit.dd said:


> I keep an alarm in my trailer.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

what kind of alarm?

I have been thinking of some sort if wireless camera

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kumpel (Aug 30, 2017)

Stealing is such a wretched thing to do.sorry to hear about that


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Donohue Const said:


> what kind of alarm?
> 
> I have been thinking of some sort if wireless camera
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I use harbor freight sensors but you have to be within400 ft of the sensor for the speaker to beep. So once the door opens I'll hear it and then I can catch them red handed. But harbor freight has loads of different alarms. I did also just get wireless cameras for my house and I can watch live video of it from anywhere on my phone but they need wifi. I love em. 

The harbor freight sensors are 15 bucks and are very worth it. I'm waiting patiently for another thief.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Leo G said:


>


I have a couple of those around it too.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I would need a alarm that works from miles away

im not worried about any theft while it's at my place

so far my list is up to around 10k of missing items 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

Donohue Const said:


> I would need a alarm that works from miles away
> 
> im not worried about any theft while it's at my place
> 
> ...




I run a Dewalt Mobilelock, have GPS warning stickers on the trailer and nobody has messed with my trailer. Literally had other trades get stuff stolen from their trailer across the street from mine. I have some tough looking locks as well. Deterrence I think helps a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfederle89 (Nov 1, 2017)

Dude I'm sorry.... If it was a thorough job maybe an employee? Or a disgruntled former employee? My old boss had some sketchy employees for awhile, part of the reason I quit, and the foreman and I were always wary of stuff "walking off"... 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

had the same employee for almost three years, so hopfully not!!

all I know is insurance is slow to deal with 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfederle89 (Nov 1, 2017)

Donohue Const said:


> had the same employee for almost three years, so hopfully not!!
> 
> all I know is insurance is slow to deal with
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm sorry man... I hope you can get it resolved. What kind of locks did you have? I ask because I'm hoping to set up a trailer based business soon. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Donohue Const said:


> had the same employee for almost three years, so hopfully not!!
> 
> all I know is insurance is slow to deal with
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


A couple of months ago my insurance agent told me one of their clients got their trailer cleaned out and they had him a check the next day.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I had master locks, not really sure what style they were



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I was thinking about a lock cover like one of these 
suppose to make it hard to get bolt cutters in to cut

but, maybe they would just smash the door then?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

I’ve been thinking of getting one of these for my rear door.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Saw a trailer at the dealership with the whole side torn off. Thieves had hooked up a chain to the door hardware and peeled it open with their truck.


----------



## maxfederle89 (Nov 1, 2017)

Lettusbee said:


> Saw a trailer at the dealership with the whole side torn off. Thieves had hooked up a chain to the door hardware and peeled it open with their truck.


Wow! Well at least it would be obvious what they are trying to do. And it would take a little more effort. But still! I'm surprised they didn't just tip it over pulling it.... 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HL5IQGM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These are my favorite


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

that looks pretty heavy duty

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

We locked ourselves out of our trailer once and took the screws out of the hinges to get inside. Only took a few seconds.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I hate thieves with a passion. They will do anything to avoid an honest day's work. I consider them something less than human. I had my home broken into in broad daylight, they just stuck a crowbar into the door and popped it open, 5k in damage and missing property. With fingerprints left behind to no avail.

It should be legal to shoot anyone caught breaking into your property.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

They will get in no matter what you do. Tear the door off, cut a hole in the side with a recip saw, there are plenty of ways. You'll be making it less likely by upgrading the locking, but not impossible.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

RangoWA said:


> I hate thieves with a passion. They will do anything to avoid an honest day's work. I consider them something less than human. I had my home broken into in broad daylight, they just stuck a crowbar into the door and popped it open, 5k in damage and missing property. With fingerprints left behind to no avail.
> 
> It should be legal to shoot anyone caught breaking into your property.


Most place if you catch them inside your house it is. Castle Doctrine.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Leo G said:


> Most place if you catch them inside your house it is. Castle Doctrine.


Inside the house is good to go in all 50 states. I don't believe that's the castle doctrine though. In a few states you can defend your property outside, Texas I think is one. Needs to be universal.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_doctrine


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Leo G said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_doctrine


Wikipedia is a joke, I don't read it.


https://www.southuniversity.edu/whoweare/newsroom/blog/castle-doctrine-from-state-to-state-46514

The laws differ from state to state, and what may be considered self defense in one state, might be grounds for a murder or manslaughter indictment in another.
Strong Castle Doctrine

Today most states have some kind of castle law. The stronger laws do not require homeowners to attempt to retreat before using force to protect their domicile, and there are a select few states that have very strong stand-your-ground laws allowing citizens to use force in their car or at work without first trying to retreat.

States like Texas allow citizens protecting their homes, car, or place of business or employment to use force – including lethal force – when an intruder has unlawfully entered or is attempting to enter using force; is attempting to remove someone from the home, car, or workplace by force; or is attempting to commit a crime such as rape, murder, or robbery. An attempt to retreat is not required before a citizen is justified in using force against the invasive party in Texas.

The state of Florida has such a strong Castle Doctrine that the dwelling being protected does not need to have a roof; can be mobile or immobile; and can be as temporary as a tent.

Other states with strong Castle Doctrine and stand-your-ground laws include: Alabama, Arizona, Georgia, Indiana, Kentucky, Louisiana, Montana, Nevada, Oklahoma, South Carolina, Tennessee, Utah, and Washington.
Softer Castle Laws

Not all states give citizens as much leeway in protecting their personal property. States like California allow citizens to protect their homes with deadly force if they feel that they or another person are in physical danger, but does not extend to theft, and it only protects residents in their home, and not in cars or at work.

In New York you cannot use deadly force if you know with certainty that you can avoid an intruder by retreating. You can use deadly force if you are not the initial aggressor in an altercation within your home.

Other states with limited, little, or no castle law or case law giving citizens the rights to protect their homes using force include: Idaho, Pennsylvania, South Dakota, Iowa, New Hampshire, New Mexico, Virginia, Vermont, and Washington, D.C.
Go Ahead, Make My Day Law

In addition to protecting citizens from criminal responsibility, many states, such as Texas, protect citizens against civil action being taken against them after they have used force to protect themselves or others in their home, automobile, or workplace.

As a homeowner and/or resident in the United States, it’s important to know the law in your state. So educate yourself.

As a criminal the only real question to ask yourself if you are a considering breaking into an unsuspecting victim’s home is, “Do I feel lucky?” Well do ya, Punk?


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Check pawn shops, a few hours away. 

The local pawn shops will hold stuff for 30 days and report the items and serial numbers to the police. Sometimes those departments will send that info to the surrounding police departments. Sometimes they don't. Even if they do, that doesn't mean there is an officer to look it over. Sometimes they just stick it in a file cabinet. Or throw it away. Also, all towns don't don't require pawn shops to submit a list.

Go to all of the pawn shops around. Tell them about it and give as much information as possible, on the tools. Pawn shops don't want stolen merchandise. They will help out. Of course they will tell the person they don't want it and let them leave the store, without a description, but anything could help.

I hope you can get things back on track.

On a positive note, I do know a contractor that had several tools stolen. He replaced them. 6 months later the police caught the guy and returned the tools. Now he has 2 of everything.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

leaving a trailer or truck full of tools at a jobsite is just a bad idea. i could never do it.
heck, i've had thiefs steal from my truck, while i was ON the jobsite.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

One of my earliest gigs was interior trim on apartments. I carried my nailguns in 5 gal bucket. Working the 3rd floor, I hauled em out to the truck and set em on the tailgate while I went back for the compressor. Came back to truck with compressor and bucket of nailguns was GONE!

This was my first introduction to the fact that there are Azzholes in the world that steal. this was 25 yrs ago and I was green as could be. Still pisses me off to this day. If it ain't mine, I don't touch it. Why can't others accept that as a code to live by?


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> One of my earliest gigs was interior trim on apartments. I carried my nailguns in 5 gal bucket. Working the 3rd floor, I hauled em out to the truck and set em on the tailgate while I went back for the compressor. Came back to truck with compressor and bucket of nailguns was GONE!
> 
> This was my first introduction to the fact that there are Azzholes in the world that steal. this was 25 yrs ago and I was green as could be. Still pisses me off to this day. If it ain't mine, I don't touch it. Why can't others accept that as a code to live by?


Similar story. We were doing volunteer work on my church years ago. The guys took a load of tools to the truck and set them by the truck/trailer and went back for another load. They came back with the second load and the first load was gone. :blink: Huge parking lot off of the beaten path. Craziness.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

3bar said:


> leaving a trailer or truck full of tools at a jobsite is just a bad idea. i could never do it.
> 
> heck, i've had thiefs steal from my truck, while i was ON the jobsite.




Ha that’s nothing

I know a carpenter that renovating a second story with the only access through the front door where they were sitting taking lunch and someone climbed the tree to get to their tools through the window. 

Another guy I know was up on the second story and saw a bunch of guys digging through his van parked in the alley parking, he went down there and saw them walking down the alley with his stuff and attempted to stop down and they turned, looked At him and said what are you gonna do about it? 4 to 1....common and get your tools 

I’m sorry but anytime you leave your tools in a trailer on the job it’s inevitably going to get broken into at some point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Windycity said:


> Ha that’s nothing
> 
> I know a carpenter that renovating a second story with the only access through the front door where they were sitting taking lunch and someone climbed the tree to get to their tools through the window.
> 
> ...


Pepper spray and a handgun would have changed the dynamics of that situation. They might not have thought you'd shoot them but OC spray would have disabled them and the gun to buy the time to do it.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

RangoWA said:


> Pepper spray and a handgun would have changed the dynamics of that situation. They might not have thought you'd shoot them but OC spray would have disabled them and the gun to buy the time to do it.




Not if they were armed as well then it’s a Wild West shootout where someone is going to lose bigly over a few tools. Not worth it IMO

Besides if you pull a gun to some guys walking away what are you going to do? Shoot them? That’s considered manslaughter so that’s no good either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Windycity said:


> Not if they were armed as well then it’s a Wild West shootout where someone is going to lose bigly over a few tools. Not worth it IMO
> 
> Besides if you pull a gun to some guys walking away what are you going to do? Shoot them? That’s considered manslaughter so that’s no good either.


When did I say shoot someone in the back? I said confront and pepper spray them. Stealing tools from someone that uses them to make their livelihood with is the wild west. I'm not letting someone walk away with my hard earned tools and laughing it off. It's corrupt laws that enable them.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

RangoWA said:


> When did I say shoot someone in the back? I said confront and pepper spray them. Stealing tools from someone that uses them to make their livelihood with is the wild west. I'm not letting someone walk away with my hard earned tools and laughing it off. It's corrupt laws that enable them.




Look I absolutely despise thieves and I value all of my equipment however I’m not going to get a gun involved over a Sawzall and a drill. 

Do you have pepper spray and a gun on your tool belt? I won’t allow my guys to have a gun on them when they are at work climbing up ladders and scaffolding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Windycity said:


> Look I absolutely despise thieves and I value all of my equipment however I’m not going to get a gun involved over a Sawzall and a drill.
> 
> Do you have pepper spray and a gun on your tool belt? I won’t allow my guys to have a gun on them when they are at work climbing up ladders and scaffolding.


When did I say I'd shoot someone in the back? Now you've downgraded the theft to a sawzall and a drill. But let's say they come back the next day and take your new sawzall and drill. Then the next. Then the next. At what point do you stand up for yourself? Or do you just go out of business while they laugh? I'm a big believer in prevention so I won't live in a big city, too many libs. But yes, I keep spray and magnum in the rig, no one said run around strapped up.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So, shoot them in the foot.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Leo G said:


> So, shoot them in the foot.


In the back of the foot or the front of the foot? :whistling:laughing:


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll shoot their foot fingers off and make them dance.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Or shoot them in the kneecaps like they do in Person of Interest.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I have been hauling the trailer home everyday since 
what a huge pain in the ass!!

looking forward to working back on my town again so o can leave it.
it's been on the jobsite for the past 9 years no problems 
I take a good paying project 90 mins from home, and now it gets broke into the first week

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Donohue Const said:


> I have been hauling the trailer home everyday since
> what a huge pain in the ass!!
> 
> looking forward to working back on my town again so o can leave it.
> ...


I always bring them home unless I know for a fact they're safe. I've already lost three trailers and will not lose another. And now I'm just waiting patiently for the alarm to go off.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Donohue Const said:


> I have been hauling the trailer home everyday since
> what a huge pain in the ass!!...


I also haul it home everyday. If I know it will be safe I can leave it, not often. I don't sleep well when I leave a full trailer somewhere.

I don't letter the trailer do to this fear of theft. I have thought about lettering with "Manure Hauling" but this looks out of place on a new construction sites and even remodels.
So, I've thought about lettering the sides

"Asbestos Removal".

Then smaller ones by the doors/locks that say,

"Caution
contents of enclosure
may contain cancer
causing material"

But, then I don't want people calling me to remove their asbestos.:laughing:

They're just thoughts.

The only way I know how to stop thieves is to not let them see your stuff. It's hard to do.
Insured by "Smith & Wessen" is only funny.
Signs that say scary chit inside trailer may make the thieves re-think their actions.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Locks will only keep honest people honest if a thief wants in he will just the door off.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Frank Castle said:


> The only way I know how to stop thieves is to not let them see your stuff. It's hard to do.
> Insured by "Smith & Wessen" is only funny.
> Signs that say scary chit inside trailer may make the thieves re-think their actions.


I think it's a given that a trailer is full of stuff. I put lettering on my back window, I made up an alarm company so they can't look it up. 

The protected by xyz gun signs are funny. That way they know where they can find a gun.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Frank Castle said:


> I also haul it home everyday. If I know it will be safe I can leave it, not often. I don't sleep well when I leave a full trailer somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better off marking it up as “mobile venomous spider and snake educational center”





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Actually frank you would have total security if you worded your trailer “mobile job placement, training and recruiting center” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

This trailer contains work boots.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I think after 3 years he Probably has replaced all of the tools by now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT_Contractor (May 10, 2020)

I would absolutely hope so, but just think if you actually kept good records and you had the ability to use your information to track down your stuff and catch who stole it, would you re-think what kind of records you keep and what you can do with that info, and if there is NOW a free program that helps you do just that, would you take advantage of it?
I can't even begin to tell you how much I wish we were ready to launch three years ago. we just weren't, and we are now wanting to help others not find themselves in that position


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

MT_Contractor said:


> I would absolutely hope so, but just think if you actually kept good records and you had the ability to use your information to track down your stuff and catch who stole it, would you re-think what kind of records you keep and what you can do with that info, and if there is NOW a free program that helps you do just that, would you take advantage of it?
> I can't even begin to tell you how much I wish we were ready to launch three years ago. we just weren't, and we are now wanting to help others not find themselves in that position


Why on earth can’t the forum ban someone from reviving an old thread before they have a certain post count?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

WBailey1041 said:


> Why on earth can’t the forum ban someone from reviving an old thread before they have a certain post count?


There's nothing wrong with that if you have info pertinent to the subject. If it's done simply to promote a product or service, that's quite a bit more iffy, and can't really be automated. Moderators will [hopefully] get around to sizing the situation up reasonably quickly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WBailey1041 said:


> Why on earth can’t the forum ban someone from reviving an old thread before they have a certain post count?


Because I think it happens to most who come on a new forum. You find posts that suit your interest and are excited to contribute. You don't think about looking at the date.

I know I did it several times when I joined here. It's just something that you point out so they don't drag up an old conversation that has probably been since figured out.


----------

